# Proposed CAAD8 Build



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

So I'm getting a free I believe 2007 CAAD8, black with bare Al, 105 triple. Does anyone know what the stock fork is? 

Build: Purchased
Red Shifters, and 11-26 1090 cassette
Force Brakes, and Derailleurs 
DA 7800 Crank (will this work with the rest of my build?)
Easton EA90 Aero wheels
eBay 188g Carbon Post
67g bolt on skewers
eBay Carbon 24g Bottle Cages
Shimano Ultegra pedals 
Race Face Revolution Bars (http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/20...lebars/Road/Race-Face-Revolution-Road-Bar.htm)

Not yet purchased:
Deda 100zero stem-wondering if the silver would match the bare Al on the frame? 
Seat- not sure yet. 

I'll be planning on riding some crits and 2-3 road races. 

My current road bike is a Chris Kelly Cross Bike. 

Any suggestions? I was thinking of maybe getting an Edge 2.0 Fork, but my funds are limited so I thought I'd hold off until I got some miles on the bike.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Sounds like a legit build...but why the 7800 Crank? It will work with the SRAM drivetrain...but the CAAD8 has a BB30 bottom bracket. I would just run a SRAM Force or Red BB30 crank. I would just run the 1070 cassette to save some coin...unless your bent on the weight savings of the 1090.

Fork wise...alot of guys (including me) run a 3T Funda either in Pro or Team versions.


----------



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

I'm not sure that the build is BB30. I think it is the 2006 R800. 
The reason for the 7800 Crank is:
a) I've lusted after one since they came out
b) got it for a good price on eBay
c) I was planning on just changing a few things on the bike to make it a double up front with new wheels, but then I decided to go all out...but I had already bought the crank
d) I didn't think the frame was BB30

Anyone know if the frame was BB30, as I'd love it if it was. 
I think I'm going to ride it for awhile with the standard fork. That is unless the bike is over 17lbs. The frame is a 60.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I believed Cannondale skip the BB30 for caad 8 frame ( not sure about the pro version ), they restart the BB30 frame since caad 9 production.


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

My 2006 R800 is non-BB30.

It's also totally non-stock.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

piercebrew said:


> So I'm getting a free I believe 2007 CAAD8, black with bare Al, 105 triple. Does anyone know what the stock fork is?


*Fork*: Slice Ultra




If it already hasn't been posted, here is Cannondale's archived CAAD8 specs: 

http://www.cannondale.com/usa/usaeng/Products/2007/Road/Details/1890-7RA81D-CAAD8-Optimo-1

BTW, the price is great on that CAAD8! Nice! Good score! 

:thumbsup:



.


----------



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

I love the bare Al.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

piercebrew said:


> I love the bare Al.


*Okay...*


----------



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

ha. That is so funny. I heard that is a funny show. What is it called again?


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

piercebrew said:


> ha. That is so funny. I heard that is a funny show. What is it called again?


:lol:

"Married With Children "

Kelly was hot as all heck, but I always wanted to hit Peggy! She was an amazon!


----------



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

Married with children was a classic, a staple of my childhood. 
But what is the new show that Al is in? That one is supposed to be funny as well.


----------



## SERVA (Aug 26, 2009)

*Modern Family*

Hi. The Name Of The Show Tha Al Is In Its Modern Family. It Is Very Funny. Its On Wednesdays At 8:00 Pm Central Time On Abc.:d


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey, the Deda Zero stem is a nice one, and should look great with the polished aluminum frame, but it won't be a perfect match, as it is more of a titanium grey finish. There are a few polished aluminum stems out there, it you really need to have the stem match, a thomson still somes in the silver finish I beleive.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

AvantDale said:


> Sounds like a legit build...but why the 7800 Crank? It will work with the SRAM drivetrain...but the CAAD8 has a BB30 bottom bracket. I would just run a SRAM Force or Red BB30 crank. I would just run the 1070 cassette to save some coin...unless your bent on the weight savings of the 1090.
> 
> Fork wise...alot of guys (including me) run a 3T Funda either in Pro or Team versions.


Ooooooh.......bad Cdale knowlege on the BB. I would expect more from you Avant"DALE"!


----------

